# Yummy!!!



## NateS (Jun 17, 2010)




----------



## dak1b (Jun 17, 2010)

is that spiky looking thing a caterpillar?


----------



## Hardrock (Jun 17, 2010)

Im pretty sure its a catipillar but what is that other thing? Very nice shots!:thumbup:


----------



## supraman215 (Jun 17, 2010)

:roll:

J/K more great pics, love the color and sharpness on the spikes.


----------



## NateS (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks guys.  Yeah, that is a caterpillar and he is being eaten by a preadtory stink bug.


----------

